# réinitialiser la PRAM



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Septembre 2001)

c la première fois que je le fait, suite à divers erreur de type 2 non résolues, et j'ai lu qu'il faut appuyer sur Pom+Option+P+R jusqu'à ce qu'on entende le carillon de démarrage 2 fois de suite.
Après 6 démarrage successif, toujours pas de double carillon!?!Combien de fois faut il resté appuyé sur ces touches???


----------



## r e m y (28 Septembre 2001)

Il faut presser les touches en question JUSTE APRES la mise sous tension, et les maintenir appuyées.


----------



## golf (28 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par remyleroy:
*Il faut presser les touches en question JUSTE APRES la mise sous tension, et les maintenir appuyées.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bonjour,
Si tu ne veux pas te louper, appuie sur les touches :
Option (alt) + Pomme (commande) + P + R
*légèrement AVANT* de *démarrer* la machine 
ou 
au *redémarrage* (reboot) de la machine à l'extinction de l'écran...

[28 septembre 2001 : message édité par golf]


----------



## Télémac (29 Septembre 2001)

Attends 5 à 6 redémarrages de ton mac en laissant la combinaison des touches enfoncées pour revenir à ta configuration d'usine.

En effet (le nombre exacte je l'ignore et de plus je suis faché avec les termes techniques  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais il me semble qu'en procédant depuis le démarrage il faut :

pour vider la pram : 1-2 démarrages
pour vider la svram  : entre 2-3
et pour la totale c'est plus de 4

Autrement je crois qu'il y a une autre procédure (abstraction faitre des utilitaires comme TechTool) une pour vider la pram au démarrage.

Et une pour vider la svram ou la combinaison des touches et  à faireaprès le démarrage  mais avant l'apparition de la fenbètre OS.

Mais un technicien va peut être infirmer, confirmer ou amender mon propos

@+


----------



## Bernard53 (29 Septembre 2001)

Pour vider la PRAM c'est 2, et deux seulement, redémarrages en maintenant les touches Commande-Option-P-R au redémarrage (c'est écrit dans l'Aide Mac ! et sur le site apple). Si vos faites cette opération en redémarrant à froid (c'est-à-dire en allumant l'ordinateur, pas en le mettant au réfrigérateur !) vous videz aussi la NVRAM (et pas svram)

L'article d'Apple :

Resetting PRAM and NVRAM on iMac, iBook, and Power Mac computers

1. Shut down the computer.
2. Locate the following keys on the keyboard: Command, Option, P, and R. You will need to hold these keys down simultaneously in step 4.
3. Press the power button to turn the computer on. You will hear the computer's startup sound.
4. Press and hold the Command-Option-P-R keys. You must press this key combination before the gray screen appears.
5. Hold the keys down until the computer restarts and you hear the startup sound for the second time.
6. Release the keys.
Your computer's PRAM and the NVRAM are reset to the default values. The clock settings were not changed. See 
Resetting PRAM on PowerBook computers
To reset the PRAM in your PowerBook computer, follow the steps in technical document 14449: "PowerBook: Resetting Power Manager."
Resetting PRAM on Earlier computers
Follow these steps for Power Macintosh computers with NuBus expansion slots, and Macintosh computers with a 68000-family microprocessor and System 7 or later.

1. Shut down the computer.
2. Locate the following keys on your keyboard: Command, Option, P, and R. You will need to hold these keys down simultaneously in step 4.
3. Turn on the computer.
4. Press and hold the Command-Option-P-R keys. You must press this key combination before the Welcome to Macintosh screen appears.
5. Hold the keys down until the computer restarts and you hear the startup sound for the second time.
6. Release the keys.
The parameter RAM in your Macintosh is reset to the default values. The clock setting are not changed.
Contents of PRAM
Contents of PRAM are as follows. Some Macintosh computers may not have all the settings described below.

*	Status of AppleTalk
*	Serial Port Configuration and Port definition
*	Alarm clock setting
*	Application font
*	Serial printer location
*	Autokey rate
*	Autokey dela
*	Speaker volume
*	Attention (beep) sound
*	Double-click time
*	Caret blink time (insertion point rate)
*	Mouse scaling (mouse speed)
*	Startup disk
*	Menu blink count
*	Monitor Depth
*	32 Bit addressing
*	Virtual Memory
*	Ram Disk
*	Disk Cache

Salutations;


----------



## Télémac (30 Septembre 2001)

j'avais dis que je suis faché avec les termes techniques.

mais bon ça ne change rien au fond.

maintenant j'espère que tout un chacun aura compris l'intervention en Anglais car sinon en plus il faudra une intervention d'un traducteur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## Einbert (30 Septembre 2001)

Conernant la PRAM ok...N'y aurait-il pas aussi moyen de lancer l'openfirmware (option-pomme-o-f) et de taper _reset-all_ puis _reboot_ pour restarter ?


----------



## Michel Aix (5 Octobre 2001)

Dites donc, on se croirait chez krosoft.

Pourquoi y a pas dans le menu spécial une commande genre zapper la Pram et le bidule se bidulerait tout seul tandis que le macmaniaque se boirait un pastis bien tassé au lieu d'attrapper des crampes aux doigts ?

Et au fait ça sert à quoi de réinitialiser ces petites bêtes ?


----------



## Télémac (5 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Michel Aix:
*Dites donc, on se croirait chez krosoft.

Pourquoi y a pas dans le menu spécial une commande genre zapper la Pram et le bidule se bidulerait tout seul tandis que le macmaniaque se boirait un pastis bien tassé au lieu d'attrapper des crampes aux doigts ?

Et au fait ça sert à quoi de réinitialiser ces petites bêtes ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Il me semble qu'il existe des scripts  
la

Sinon il existe des freewares, scharewares, ou des utilitaires du commerce comme Norton, techTools Pro ...

Des techniciens t'expliqueront mieux que moi mais globalement c'est un endroit ou est stocké des informations nécessaires au fonctionnement de la machine, configuration hard etc...

À force de plantage, des fichiers peuvent se corrompre. aussi en zappant la Pram ta machine est configurée par défaut "sortie d'usine"
@+


----------



## Crolle (6 Octobre 2001)

Bonjour,
Bernard 53 parle sur un des posts cités plus haut de NVRAM. Je voudrais savoir ce que c'est exactement.
Merci


----------



## Einbert (6 Octobre 2001)

Il me semble que tout ce qui concerne certaines spécifications qui doivent être configurées lors du démarrage sont stoquées dans la PRAM...
Bon la Ram c'est la mémoire physique qu'utilise ton ordio, mais après il y a différente type de Ram, resp. elles ont une autre fonctionalité (exemple de la PRAM qui stoque des choses utiles pour le démarrage). Donc la NVRAM c'est juste que c'est une mémoire qui est organisée différemment que les autres (suivant comme elle est construite et suivant son fonctionnement elle va aller plus vite que d'autres ou bien elle possède encore une autre fonctionalité qu'une autre)...Maintenant à quoi sert exactement cette fameuse NVRAM,   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?? Un ingénieur pourra te répondre et il y en a certainement parmi nous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## MarcMame (10 Octobre 2001)

La NVRAM (Non Volatile RAM) permet de stocker une partie du fichier "MacOS ROM" nécessaire lors du démarrage du Mac. La Rom physique étant absente depuis l'apparition des G3 B&B rev2. Cela permet à Apple de faire des mise à jours de cette Rom ainsi que du "Net Boot".


----------



## Actisdat (11 Octobre 2001)

En remettant LANDAU et NVRAM sur iMac, iBook et ordinateurs de Mac de Pouvoir(puissance)

1. Fermer l'ordinateur.
2. Placer la chose suivante mettent en marche le clavier : Commande, Option, P et R. Vous devrez tenir ces clefs en bas simultanément dans le pas 4.
3. Appuyer(presser) le bouton de pouvoir(puissance) pour tourner l'ordinateur sur. Vous entendrez le son de démarrage de l'ordinateur.
4. La presse et tient les clefs Command-Option-P-R. Vous devez appuyer(presser) cette combinaison clef avant que l'écran gris n'apparaisse.
5. Tenir les clefs en bas jusqu'aux reprises d'ordinateur et vous entendez le son de démarrage pendant la deuxième fois.
6. Sortir les clefs.
Le LANDAU de Votre ordinateur et le NVRAM sont remis aux valeurs de défaut. Les fixations d'horloge n'ont pas été changées. Voir 
Réinitialisation de LANDAU sur ordinateurs PowerBook
Pour remettre le LANDAU dans votre ordinateur PowerBook, suivez les pas dans le document technique 14449 : "PowerBook : Réinitialisation de Manager de Pouvoir(puissance)."
Réinitialisation de LANDAU sur ordinateurs Précédents
Suivez ces pas pour le Pouvoir(puissance) des ordinateurs de Macintosh avec des fentes d'expansion NuBus et des ordinateurs de Macintosh avec un microprocesseur à 68000 familles et le Système 7 ou plus tard.

1. Fermer l'ordinateur.
2. Placer la chose suivante mettent en marche votre clavier : Commande, Option, P et R. Vous devrez tenir ces clefs en bas simultanément dans le pas 4.
3. Allumer l'ordinateur.
4. La presse et tient les clefs Command-Option-P-R. Vous devez appuyer(presser) cette combinaison clef avant que l'Accueil à l'écran de Macintosh n'apparaisse.
5. Tenir les clefs en bas jusqu'aux reprises d'ordinateur et vous entendez le son de démarrage pendant la deuxième fois.
6. Sortir les clefs.
Le paramètre la RAM dans votre Macintosh est remis aux valeurs de défaut. L'arrangement(mise) d'horloge n'est pas changé.
Contenu de LANDAU
Le contenu de LANDAU est comme suit. Quelques ordinateurs de Macintosh ne peuvent pas avoir toutes les fixations décrites ci-dessous.

* Statut d'AppleTalk
* Configuration de Port Périodique et définition de Port
* Arrangement(mise) de réveil
* Fonte d'application
* Emplacement d'imprimante(imprimeur) périodique
* Taux autoclef
* Autoclef dela
* Orateur(speaker) volume
* Attention (signal sonore) son
* Temps de double-clic
* Caret clignote le temps (le taux de point d'insertion)
* Graduation de souris (vitesse de souris)
* Disque de démarrage
* Le menu clignote le compte
* Profondeur de Moniteur
* Adressage de 32 particules
* Mémoire(souvenir) Virtuelle
* Disque de Bélier
* Cachette de Disque


J'adore les traducteurs, en français, c'est plus simple Non!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Octobre 2001)

Bon c'est pas très clair c'est quoi exactement la pram,
est-il vraiment nécessaire de la réinitialiser, quels sont les contrindications et les effets secondaires, j'ai moi aussi de temps en temps des erreurs de type 2


----------



## JediMac (17 Octobre 2001)

Si vous utilisez l'aide Apple de votre bécane en tapant pram, vous aurez la marche à suivre pour la zapper ainsi que les effets que ça peut avoir. Perso, je n'ai jamais observé de mise à zéro de mes réglages.
Sinon, il y a toujours la rubrique Macopedia de TribuMac.


----------



## Dreamdom24 (11 Septembre 2011)

Petite question : Le changement des barettes de RAM implique -t-il de faire juste après un reset PRAM ? C'est préférable ou pas du tout ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Septembre 2011)

Dreamdom24 a dit:


> Petite question : Le changement des barettes de RAM implique -t-il de faire juste après un reset PRAM ? C'est préférable ou pas du tout ?



Normalement, ça ne sert à rien dans ce cas précis, de toute façon, ça n'est à faire qu'en présence d'anomalies de fonctionnement.


----------

